
Dropbox on Rice: our commitment to your rights and privacy will continue - asaddhamani
http://blog.dropbox.com/2014/04/our-commitment-to-your-rights-and-privacy/
======
dang
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7575139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7575139).

It's a good idea to check whether an article has been posted before. In the
present case, running the title through HN Search returns the above pretty
easily. When an article has already had attention on HN, we generally don't
allow reposts for about a year. And when an article is already on the front
page, as this one is, we definitely don't allow reposts. :)

Also, please follow the guidelines and do not editorialize titles.

~~~
asaddhamani
Normally when I post submissions and they're dupes, even with a different
titles, I am forwarded to that article when I click submit instead of a
duplicate getting submitted. Why that didn't happen this time, I don't know.
Also, the complete title wasn't fitting the 80 char limit, hence why I had
modify it, but I made sure it didn't reduce the clarity or affected the
intended meaning in any way.

------
k-mcgrady
>> "There’s nothing more important to us than keeping your stuff safe and
secure. It’s why we’ve been fighting for transparency and government
surveillance reform, and why we’ve been vocal and public with our principles
and values."

So you've taken on a board member who was part of creating the very government
surveillance you want to see reformed.

------
em3rgent0rdr
sure, I'm switching to git-annex [https://git-
annex.branchable.com](https://git-annex.branchable.com)

